# long nose snake feeding problems



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I have had this snake for a couple of months and i have bought pinkies and it will not eat the freakin pinkie.. Is there anything else i can feed it? Is a pinkie to big for the little snake? I am worried that the snake will die if I dont find a way to get it to feed. any help would be appreciated


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have always loved the Long-nosed snakes...of course growing up as a kid catching something does that to you.....

H...your problem is two fold.....one as a wild caught animal you have an animal that needs to be acclimated, two it is looking ofr non-mammilian prey......they will as sub adults and adults eat mice and pinks readily...but as neonates they are looking for young sceloperine lizards and invertebrates...

Can you post a picture of your snake? and I would try some large crickets with their jumping legs removed.....

Sometimes it is possible to get them to take pinky "hams" (the removed leg of the pinky) but this is gross for most and you will need a set of forceps that are fairly long, AND possibly most important infinate patience......(it also helps if you dip the leg in the brain matter of the pinky first....)

You need to try to find someone with western fence lizard hatchlings or sideblotch lizards....


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

do pet stores carrie these lizards? I will post a pict of the snake a little later today. Thanks for the help i am oing to buy some crickets right now.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

here are the picts of the long nose snake..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

good luck


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great looking animal.....try not handling him as much....and putting a paper bag in with him, and "braining" a mouse pink....he is big enough to eat a mouse pink/fuss without problem! that may work, but you may still need a sceloperine lizard for scenting purposes....


----------

